# The future of FishForums!!!



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

EDITED. Working on it.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Also need to chsngr the potm and totm sidebars as they are from 2009!!!


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

I think they tried to change it, but they couldn't...


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Completely agree with you albino, I kind of thought about that too recently. Where will I go if FF is gone?!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The chat can't run on this server. Mod fix coming.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Some changes coming which might help.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Tos has you changing anything got anything to do with me not being able to get onto the website just by pressing fish-forums?

it says server error?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

cossie I'm sorry I really thought you knew this. You are supposed to wave a wand and say abarafshadavera before clicking. When I do that it works every time


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Cossie you are supposed to say the password to enter our secret fort.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

And make the illegal gang signals.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Otherwise, no.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Albino_101 said:


> Cossie you are supposed to say the password to enter our secret fort.


Is the password mattress? (lol cheetos commercial)


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

well played blindkiller85


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Ha! We can't even stay on topic for more than three posts, and your talking about the future? Psshht.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

ok it works now i figured out the password?


----------

